# Is this a Direct Vent or B-Vent Fireplace and Need Manual



## MichiganBob (Oct 22, 2015)

We bought our home in 2012 and it has a fireplace in living room which we have never used. We don't have manual and don't know how to operate. The fireplace is Model Number G/GC551piLP made by Majco Building Specialties. The house was built in 1995 and I assume the fireplace was purchased at that time.

Here are my questions:
1. Does anyone know where I could get a manual for this fireplace? We have searched the internet but don't see anything with this model number or anything even close.
2. Is it a direct vent or is it a B-vent design? It has a non-opening glass front. Across bottom of glass is about a 1 inch opening into living room which would seem to indicate B-venting. The chimney piping is twin-wall pipe which would seem to imply direct vent.
3. What is the purpose of round knob at lower left front of fireplace. It pulls in and out and seems to act like a flue damper but when looking up chimney there isn't a damper. I'm guessing that it is opening and closing the direct venting allowing the fireplace to act as a direct vented or B-vented fireplace? Just can't understand. 
4. There aren't any on/off controls on wall or a remote control. There is a gas valve in the floor to the right of the fireplace and a piezoelectric ignition button. Not sure how I would start fire?

Thanks..Any help would be appreciated.
Bob


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 23, 2015)

Based on what it says in the upper left hand corner of the rating plate/label;
" Not a Source of Heat," I wouldn't use it.
That statement alone says "You are wasting your gas $$$."
Shut the gas off & find a DV unit to install & get yourself a viable heatsource.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Oct 23, 2015)

It's an older Majestic unit. With the open space to the combustion chamber, it's definitely a B vent model. I don't understand the coaxial vent system.
Call the gas supplier and have a gas technician check it.


----------



## MichiganBob (Oct 23, 2015)

We found:
1. Pilot light/gas valve control (located under firebox through an access panel)
2. RS/On/Off rocker switch (it was small black rocker near front glass)
3. The small round knob at front of fireplace does open and close a door internal to fireplace
4. On the left and right side of fireplace (behind the glass) are 2 vertical slots which look like vent openings. Looking through this slot just above the round knob is where I can spy the internal door opening and closing with operation of the round knob control.

We now have figured out how to:
1. Light pilot using piezoelectric ignitor and pilot light/gas valve control valve.
2. Get fire going using RS/Off/On rocker switch.

Still open questions:
1. What is purpose of the small knob which controls a door internal to fireplace. How should I use it? Again, my guess it is used to open and close the direct venting of fireplace if desired??? This fireplace seems to allow both direct venting and B-venting.
2. Still looking for any manuals.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 23, 2015)

Majestic Tech customer service: 800-867-0454
they should be able to get you a book if anyone can


----------



## MichiganBob (Oct 28, 2015)

Heatsource said:


> Majestic Tech customer service: 800-867-0454
> they should be able to get you a book if anyone can




Thank you so much for the contact information for Majestic. They sent me (via email) the installation and owners manual.

This is what I have learned:
1. This is a B vent fireplace. My comment above that I had a direct vent chimney was incorrect. I have a B vent chimney.
2. The knob on left side of fireplace is a damper to let in fresh outside air if desired. It was an option on this fireplace. However; I have discovered it was never plumbed to outside air. So I should always keep it closed. 

With the manual and your help I have a much better understanding of this fireplace. Thank you so much. Bob


----------

